# R34 skyline lights grafted into the VIS kit



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

check this out fellas


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I have died and gone to heaven... That has got to be one of the CLEANEST Sentras, EVER. That thing looks immaculate. Holy Cow. Its so nice, and I dont think if anyone tried, they could call this ring rice for anything(heh, maybe the sticker on the windshield, but its done cleanly). Phew, I am amazed.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

THat's a sentra?

Seth


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *I have died and gone to heaven... That has got to be one of the CLEANEST Sentras, EVER. That thing looks immaculate. Holy Cow. Its so nice, and I dont think if anyone tried, they could call this ring rice for anything(heh, maybe the sticker on the windshield, but its done cleanly). Phew, I am amazed. *


you took the words right out of my mouth ............. that is now the goal for my car if i win the lotto


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *THat's a sentra?
> 
> Seth *


What do you mean? You cant tell its a Sentra (Just look at the Parking Sign on the wheel for one thing)? Or do you mean that it is ruined or something cause of the mods that its not a Sentra anymore?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Look at the wheel wells very R34esque. Is the hood not flush or is it just not closed all they way?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

holy crap, thats gotta be the best b14 i've ever seen in my life. period.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

I'll drop my pants for that


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

no sir... i dont like it. im not a big fan of head/tail conversions. gets an "A" for effort though. u know what... that car reminds me of ninjacars b14...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

DIZZOPE!!!!!! RIDE!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

reminds me of a storm trooper from star wars for some reason. But it is very nice


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

damn, im speechless. i think i want to kill the owner, and steal his car, hahaha. thats extremely nice


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

OMG, If I could do that to a 240sx...I have a new goal in life.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I cant say that that looks good without lying to you... first off those side skirts are WAY too much, I cant handle the way the hood is cut... I never was too big a fan of that bumper, I prefer the one without the grill and the headlights throw the fenders out so the car was widened on the fenders and I think that looks hideous, also all that mesh has got to go, at least paint it, there is too much silver there... the car just doesnt turn me on... its too much.


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

You know what..For some reason these two headlights look really similar to me..maybe for those who can't afford the real $250 JDM Skyline headlights could opt for these..they are a little different in that the Skyline's have a seperate high/low beam housing instead of the single housing..iunno..just something to look at..

Nissan Skyline R34
http://www.skylinesdownunder.co.nz/skylinepictures/R34-gtr/r34-gtr-2.jpg[\img]

2002 Hyundai Accent
[img]http://images.cardomain.com/member_img_a/238000-238999/238286_88_full.jpg


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

You I didn't look at the side skirts before yeah they are bit much but I am still down with it. OOO just noticed something else wheels out a bit more.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i think it looks pretty good. besides the hood not being all the way closed.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *I cant say that that looks good without lying to you... first off those side skirts are WAY too much, I cant handle the way the hood is cut... I never was too big a fan of that bumper, I prefer the one without the grill and the headlights throw the fenders out so the car was widened on the fenders and I think that looks hideous, also all that mesh has got to go, at least paint it, there is too much silver there... the car just doesnt turn me on... its too much. *


amen to that!


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

car looks good but...not to diss but it kinda looks like a hyundai nowS

Ben


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

nismo13GTiR said:


> *You know what..For some reason these two headlights look really similar to me..maybe for those who can't afford the real $250 JDM Skyline headlights could opt for these..they are a little different in that the Skyline's have a seperate high/low beam housing instead of the single housing..iunno..just something to look at..
> 
> Nissan Skyline R34
> http://www.skylinesdownunder.co.nz/skylinepictures/R34-gtr/r34-gtr-2.jpg[\img]
> ...


lol i just saw this after i posted the first one

ben


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice Sentra!
Any idea as to who owns it? It does look quite a bit like Six's, but I don't think it's his.

Here is the Elantra headlights...









pretty close to this...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *What do you mean? You cant tell its a Sentra (Just look at the Parking Sign on the wheel for one thing)? Or do you mean that it is ruined or something cause of the mods that its not a Sentra anymore? *


No,
I mean from that angle, short of the mirror, I can't see any 'lines' that resemble setnras. Thats all. I wouldn't have guessed it from initially looking at the photo.

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

if you flip the elantra headlights upside down they would fool most people into believing they are R34's


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Y is is that every SUPA B14 is white.....lol. I dunno its just kinda ironic -dontyathink-??


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
I like 'Ruby Pearl' and I think I'm in the minority on the boards.
We have lots of white, a few teals, of course blacks, and theres the metallics: silver, chanmagne, platinum, grey. I think I've seen one green and thats it. 

Seth


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

<white


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

<black...

And seth I thought you named your car sparky or some ish like that... cuz of the license plate?!?!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Y is is that every SUPA B14 is white.....lol. I dunno its just kinda ironic -dontyathink-?? *


 It's a reincarnation .

I think that is very clean and prolly the nicest Sentra Front end ever. That shit is TIGHT.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *<black...
> 
> And seth I thought you named your car sparky or some ish like that... cuz of the license plate?!?! *


No the plate has "SKT" so I called it skeet. (I usually don't name inanimate things, but my wife said it would be 'cute' to.)
'Ruby Pearl' is the color code name for my burgundy color I think. 

Seth


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

where can you get those r34 headlights?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

glad you guys enjoyed the thread. Very interesting sentra to say the least. I have mixed feelings about the look of the ride, it is very nice but maybe a bit too extreme. if there was a worked DET under the hood and a HUGE FMIC, I might be a little more OK with the extreme look. but without any "go" i just think its too much focus on "show", without any attention to "go"


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *glad you guys enjoyed the thread. Very interesting sentra to say the least. I have mixed feelings about the look of the ride, it is very nice but maybe a bit too extreme. if there was a worked DET under the hood and a HUGE FMIC, I might be a little more OK with the extreme look. but without any "go" i just think its too much focus on "show", without any attention to "go" *


Maybe that's what the owner wants????
Not everyone wants to go 150MPH in their econobox.....


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

it looks extremely fast and go's extremely slow.


all I'm saying is PERSONALLY if it was MY car i would need more of a balance.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

When you add that much body work, to what I assume is a GA16DE (that we know is already slow) then it's going to be slow.

So, do we know for a fact that there are no performance mods on the car? Do we know if it's a GA or an SR?

If I wanted a car that both looked fast, and goes fast...I would not of purchased a Sentra. not even an SE.....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *If I wanted a car that both looked fast, and goes fast...I would not of purchased a Sentra. not even an SE..... *


you would have gotten a honda


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *you would have gotten a honda  *


The S2000 is pretty sweet.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *you would have gotten a honda  *


LOL....nah but I do agree with Sean sum wut-- no mater wut- it is a Sentra. I dont think he would have done that much to the exterior and not have at least the basics under the hood....I/H/E

A balance would be nice but he went all out with the show he prob. didnt have much left for the go...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hell, my car is pretty much all show.
Will it stay that way, no......

I decided to focus on the cosmetics of the car first. That way, when my warrenty runs out, the SR swap will be waiting.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Hell, my car is pretty much all show.
> Will it stay that way, no......
> 
> I decided to focus on the cosmetics of the car first. That way, when my warrenty runs out, the SR swap will be waiting. *


If only we all could be as WISE as the great 1CLNB14.....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Wait until you see the new trunk trim piece 
ScorchN200SX out-did himself with this one!

It is AMAZING!

and I bet it adds 5 WHP


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Wait until you see the new trunk trim piece
> ScorchN200SX out-did himself with this one!
> 
> It is AMAZING!
> ...


OH YEAH!!!!! Damn cant wait to see man.... I miss my Sent-
 so much yo....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

an SR20DET would be a waste of money in a show car like that. It would be tight, but I'm sure if you put $10,000+ into bodywork, you wouldn't want to be getting 120mph trap times.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I just want a 250WHP dyno sheet when I'm all done.

For a B14 Sentra that is built for show, that would be damn impressive.


----------

